# Game 60 Thread: Lakers vs Rockets



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>








Los Angeles Lakers (38-21, 2nd Place)
Last Game: Hawks 94 - Lakers 93 (3/2)
vs.









Houston Rockets (34-25, 5th Place)
Last Game: Sonics 97 - Rockets 80 (2/29)

Wednesday, Mar. 3
6:00 pm 
at Rockets 
TV: ESPN, KCAL 
Radio: KLAC-AM 570/KWKW-AM 1330 


*Starting Lineups:*

    
vs.
 

</center>

I'm just kidding with the Laker lineup.. You all know the lineup by now I would assume!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

wow, what a great starting lineup we have
too bad there talent went to waste after we lost to atlanta:upset:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Lakers win

Kobe wants to show his value to the Lakers and how good he is, going from losing to Houston to beating a western playoff team. Kobe=40 Points 12 Rebs 11 Dimes


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

*Shaq vs Yao*

SHAQ

*"Don't say '(Shaq) against Yao' when I got four (defenders) on me," O'Neal demanded. "I hate when y'all ... say that dumb ... , `You against Yao.' I'll always play him one-on-one. I don't think he'll ever play me one-on-one. Ever-ever-never. Never-ever-never."*

YAO

*"He's right. Nobody is going to allow him to match up one-on-one," Yao said, not seeming the least bit guilty. "The rules don't say you can't use more than one person to guard another guy. Why would you open yourself up to a hole like that when you don't have to? Of course he wants to play one-on-one because that's the way they're going to win a game. But we're going to come at him with more people because that's the way we're going to get a victory."*

[Link]


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Good Lord, they just called a bogus foul on Cook. He was just standing his ground and got ran through by Kelvin Cato, yet he gets the foul called on him. WTF is that crap, they always call that a foul on Shaq.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Kobes on his way to a triple double..
At the end of 1, 6 points, 7 assists, 4 rebounds


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We truly do suck, and our coach is a complete idiot. He's throwing the game away. We're done tonight.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

m


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

10pts 5reb and 9assists wow. wats the record for most assists in a game?


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Hes the coach of the Bulls now, Scott Skiles, he had 30 assists in a game I believe.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*What's goin on with this team?*

Thank god I was watching my Illini win a 81-79 game in Overtime vs Purdue.. 

69-58 3:30 in 3rd and I dont have any clue what has happened since I just turned it on


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Hollis would also like this picture


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Mounting a comeback.. 81-79 Rockets 6 min left


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

i still like that picture, nice run though


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Nice kickball...


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Shaq plays dirty and kicks the ball... Malone has taught him well.


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

Is Shaq blind or something man? 2 out of 13 from FT, my grandma can make mroe than that.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lakers come back and win 96-93.. Whew!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spiraling</b>!
> Is Shaq blind or something man? 2 out of 13 from FT, my grandma can make mroe than that.


when shaq was 6 he injured his wrist and it never healed correctly, so he cant line up his hand stregiht and that the reason why he stink so much at making them


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Do you believe in miracles? 

That was a gift from the frickin Saints tonight! The name of one of those Saints ais Kobe Bryant. They looked dead until the end of the 4th.

If only they'd play like that for the full 48 minutes. 

I believe we're in 4th now.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> Shaq plays dirty and kicks the ball... Malone has taught him well.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!

Shut up!!!!:laugh: 

Shaq didn't even know what was going on and Francis dribbled it right into his foot. Don't cry about your own players' stupidity.:laugh:


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spiraling</b>!
> 10pts 5reb and 9assists wow. wats the record for most assists in a game?


30 assists is the record by Scott Skiles


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Shaq CLEARLY moved his foot and kicked that ball...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

no, Francis was trying to go in between Yao and Shaq and being what a great player he is Dribbled it right on Shaqs Shoe


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


The replay clearly showed that Shaq moved his foot in the way of the ball.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Sure did


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Shaq vs Yao*



> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> SHAQ
> 
> *"Don't say '(Shaq) against Yao' when I got four (defenders) on me," O'Neal demanded. "I hate when y'all ... say that dumb ... , `You against Yao.' I'll always play him one-on-one. I don't think he'll ever play me one-on-one. Ever-ever-never. Never-ever-never."*
> ...


Funny, Phil was talking to Slava and Cook during shootaround on how to double team Yao tonight... And they did...


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Franis is one of the stupidest starters in the NBA, but that was clearly kicking. Still, not what cost the Rockets the game. Not a great clutch team right now. Who can we go to besides Jackson and Yao?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Not even Yao, Yao looked deathly afraid down the stretch, Jim Jackson is the only big game player on the team... They SHOULD trade Francis, for a player that fits better into Van Gundys system, i just dont know which player that is...


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Shaq kicked the ball. I don't think there's any denying that. Whether it was intentional or not he still kicked it. Francis didn't just happen to throw it into Shaq's leg. However, there was a play where Francis clearly goaltended on one of Shaq's shots and they didn't call it. It wasn't like all of the calls were going in LA's favor.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

A call down the stectch with 1 minute is clearly magnified 100 times because it has a much bigger effect on the game


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> A call down the stectch with 1 minute is clearly magnified 100 times because it has a much bigger effect on the game


It doesn't have a bigger effect on the game. It's just magnified because of when it occurred. A basket is still worth two points at the end of the day.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

"Moving his foot" is a lot different than "kicking the ball", that's for damn sure. No way they call that, no way.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> "Moving his foot" is a lot different than "kicking the ball", that's for damn sure. No way they call that, no way.


He did kick out at it if you look at the replay. They probably should have called that a kick ball. They should have also given Shaq two points when Francis blocked the ball off of the backboard.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> The replay clearly showed that Shaq moved his foot in the way of the ball.


Bad angle, Shaq could have just as easily been trying to trip or foul Francis. I wouldn't doubt it though.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

forget all that.

great win and lets give a round of applause for Kobe who is coming back to his form that we are used to seeing...

the best player in the NBA

its good to see the Lakers win a close game cuz thats what they are known to do and its what they need to do


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> It doesn't have a bigger effect on the game. It's just magnified because of when it occurred. A basket is still worth two points at the end of the day.


Totally changes the straegy of the game. If your down by 4, you know youe down by 4, so you can try to get a quick two or whatever. If there is a bad call at the end, theres nothing you can do about it, the whole game is changed. 2 points may be 2 points, but you have more time to do something about those 2 points when it happens in the second quarter as opposed to 1 minute left...


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Totally changes the straegy of the game. If your down by 4, you know youe down by 4, so you can try to get a quick two or whatever. If there is a bad call at the end, theres nothing you can do about it, the whole game is changed. 2 points may be 2 points, but you have more time to do something about those 2 points when it happens in the second quarter as opposed to 1 minute left...


In this situation it was only a two point game after Shaq's dunk. The strategy in that situation is the same as the strategy during a tie game. Plus, there was still 2 minutes left in the game after Shaq made the dunk. It wasn't like Houston was forced to rush a shot.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Totally changes the straegy of the game. If your down by 4, you know youe down by 4, so you can try to get a quick two or whatever. If there is a bad call at the end, theres nothing you can do about it, the whole game is changed. 2 points may be 2 points, but you have more time to do something about those 2 points when it happens in the second quarter as opposed to 1 minute left...


Two points is two points. If Francis' goaltend gets counted for the Lakers, instead of not being counted like it was, Lakers are up 2 points more. There was NO QUESTION Francis goal tended. There was some doubt as to what Shaq was trying to do to Francis; kick the ball, foul him or trip him. Even if you concede that Shaq was trying to kick the ball and got away with it, Francis got away with a goal tend, so it's completely even for two bad calls that yielded 2 points for each team.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

you've guys got to stop analyzing the refs every game. who cares? 
SacKings384... you watch the kings too much ur startin to sound like Adleman.

look bad calls are made all the time probably once every couple of minutes or even more often. its part of sports play thru it.

against the hawks shaq got slapped repeatedly tyring to put in the game winner.

nobody favors anybody calls get missed and they go both ways. just relax stop pointing fingers and talk about the game


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> SacKings384... you watch the kings too much ur startin to sound like Adleman


Phil does way more complaining about the refs than any other coach, theres no debating that... game over, bad call, and i dont see how you can say 2 points is 2 points... If Kobe gets goaltended on the last shot, thats totally different than getting goaltended earlier in the game...


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Phil does way more complaining about the refs than any other coach, theres no debating that... game over, bad call,


PJ does mention the poor oficiating a lot compared to others...not because he's a complainer...but because he has two of the most difficuly players to officiate on his team (Shaq and Kobe). If anyone else was the coach, they'd be a big complainer too. At least PJ doesn't use it as an excuse like most other coaches do when they complain (cough Adelman cough). 

And thank goodness Marc Cuban ins't the Laker owner...talk about officiating complainers...he is the King.




> and i dont see how you can say 2 points is 2 points... If Kobe gets goaltended on the last shot, thats totally different than getting goaltended earlier in the game...


Well, lets just say you dont see a lot of things. I dont agree your comment that two points early in the game = two points late in the game, there's way more to it than that. Take the Denver game for example. Sure the refs bad call gave the Lakers 2 points at the end but the refs bad officiating in the first half when Kobe got shoved a couple times would have given Kobe at least two more points...plus Melo would have had more fouls which would have resulted in the Nuggs not benefitting from his hot night so much. So factor that in and the Lakers should have won by a lot more and the bad call on the last shot would never have mattered. So I disagree that bad calls in the 4th quarter mean a lot more than earlier in the game. Clearly from my example, they sometimes mean more at other times...not to mention how bad calls frequently change momentum. And look at the recent hawks game. It was clear that the refs wanted to keep Pryzbilla (their only center) in the game. If the refs would have called the right fouls, the Lakers would have likely squeeked by the Hawks (despite deserving to lose because they played like crap).


----------



## mvblair (Nov 20, 2003)

*IMHO*

Yeah, Phil Jackson complains a *lot*. He's got reason to complain most of the time, but so do all the other coaches, because Shaq is held to a different standard (for good or bad, he is held to a different standard).

Yeah, Francis goal-tended. No two ways about it. 

Yeah, Shaq kicked the ball. The commentators on ESPN were very sure about it as well. Whether or not Shaq intentionally kicked is a different story. I don't know what the rule is, but I always thought that if the ball hits defenders foot, it's a goal-tend.

Shaq and Yao were pretty even through the whole game, as were the forwards for both teams. Kobe & GP simply out-played Houston's guards. I hate to say that (because I hate the Lakers ), but that was a very unbalanced part of the game that lasted for four quarters. 

Matt


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

So let me get this straight, you think that a blown goaltend on the last shot is just as bad as a blown goaltend in the first quarter and effects the game just as much im going to put up a poll on the main board feel free to vote on it


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Phil does way more complaining about the refs than any other coach, theres no debating that... game over, bad call, and i dont see how you can say 2 points is 2 points... If Kobe gets goaltended on the last shot, thats totally different than getting goaltended earlier in the game...


Phil just sits on the bench the whole game...when he gets up, it's for a reason.

He does the least complaining suring the game than any other coach BY FAR.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> So let me get this straight, you think that a blown goaltend on the last shot is just as bad as a blown goaltend in the first quarter and effects the game just as much im going to put up a poll on the main board feel free to vote on it


Why do you always have to make it sound like every time the Lakers win, it's because of the refs?

That's just sad. If any one of us did what you do in the Kings Forum, you would realize how truly annoying it is.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Why do you always have to make it sound like every time the Lakers win, it's because of the refs?
> ...


I didnt say the Lakers won because of the call, the Rockets clearly blew that game away. But the kickball was a factor, then they were arguing that the goaltending was just as much of a factor as the kickball, so we are disagreeing...


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

After the kings were knocked out by the Mavs last year adelman was asked how he felt about his teams performance (thiswas in a press conference):

"well ill have to check the tape and see about some of the calls before i can respond to that." -Rick Adelman

that is so pathetic. ive never heard anybody talk like that. hes like well we may have deservd to win maybe the refs cheated us. i need to see if i can use that as an excuse.

stop talkin about the damn refs.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>shobe42</b>!
> After the kings were knocked out by the Mavs last year adelman was asked how he felt about his teams performance (thiswas in a press conference):
> 
> "well ill have to check the tape and see about some of the calls before i can respond to that." -Rick Adelman
> ...


Once again, this is coming from a fan of a team whos coach is Phil Jackson... Thats like the pot calling the kettle black


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

The difference is PJ typically refers to the poor officiating as part of the game whereas Adelman simply uses it as an excuse.


----------

